# cummins diesel hesitation on inclines and below 1/2 of a tank



## flemingracing (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a 38' Diesel Pusher that has an 300 Hp Cummins engine. On the last trip to Ohio at last summer.
 First it started doing the hesitate when it would get down to 1/2 of tank then it got worse then we had a tough time going up hills and steep inclines the engine will hesitate and the mph gauge would get down to 30Mph and you can feel the motor hesitate. you can see the tach go back and forth from 2000-2500 rpm.
But i learned something from a friend that you pull over and turn the key to the on side and back off for 3 Times it would rest something and then it would drive just find till half a tank or a steep incline.
So i WANTED TO GET PEOPLE OPINIONS ON ANYTHING IF THEY KNOW WHATS GOING ON. Before i went on the last trip I had the Lift pump changed.


----------

